# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ((فإن المُنْبَتَّ لا أرضا قطع، ولا ظهرا أبقى))

## الهجرة

شرح حديث ((فإن المُنْبَتَّ لا أرضا قطع، ولا ظهرا أبقى))

-قال ابن الأثير في النهاية: وفيه: ((فإن المُنْبَتَّ لا أرضا قطع، ولا ظهرا أبقى)) 

يقال للرجل إذا انقُطِع به في سفره وعطبت به راحلته: قد انْبَتَّ، من البَتّ: القطع، وهو مُطاوع "بَتَّ" يقال: بَتَّه وأبَتَّه، يريد أنه بقي في طريقه عاجزا عن مقصده، لم يقض وطره، وقد أعطب ظهر. انتهى.
-وفي شرح الشيخ ابن جبير لحديث إن الدين يسر عند قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((واستعينوا بالغدوة والروحة وشيء من الدلجة)) قال: ((فإن المُنْبَتَّ لا أرضا قطع، ولا ظهرا أبقى)).
المنبت: هو الذي يواصل السير مواصلة مستمرة، ثم يكون من آثار مواصلته أنه يسير مثلا خمسة أيام ما أراح نفسه ولا أراح جمله. ففي هذه الخمسة قد يسير ويقطع، يقطع مسيرة خمسة عشر يومًا في خمسة أيام، ثم يبرك به جمله ويهزل وينقطع به، فينقطع في برية يعني صحراء، فلا هو الذي رفق ببعيره حتى يوصله ولو بعد عشرين يومًا، ولا هو الذي قطع الأرض كلها، بل برك به بعيره في برية؛ وذلك لأنه كلف نفسه، وكلف بعيره فسار عليه حتى أهزله.
هذا يسمى المنبت؛ لا أرضا قطع لا قطع الأرض كلها التي هي مسيرة شهر، ولا أبقى ظهره؛ يعني: رفق بظهره أي: ببعيره الذي يركب على ظهره. تسمى الرواحل ظهرا. أما إذا سار برفق؛ فإنه يصل ولو بعد مدة طويلة.

--------------------------

هذا الحديث ضعيف، لكنه صحيح المعنى، يشهد له مثل هذه الأحاديث:
*((سَدِّدُوا وَقَارِبُوا وَاغْدُوا وَرُوحُوا وَشَيْءٌ مِنْ الدُّلْجَةِ وَالْقَصْدَ الْقَصْدَ تَبْلُغُوا)) "البخاري"
*((إِنَّ الدِّينَ يُسْرٌ وَلَنْ يُشَادَّ الدِّينَ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا غَلَبَهُ فَسَدِّدُوا وَقَارِبُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالْغَدْوَةِ وَالرَّوْحَةِ وَشَيْءٍ مِنْ الدُّلْجَةِ)) "البخاري"
* ((إن هذا الدين متين فأوغلوا فيه برفق))، "رواه الإمام أحمد وحسّنه الألباني"
لكن لا يجوز أن نقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم: ((إن المنبت..)) ونسكت، بل نقول: وجاء في حديث ضعيف كذا وكذا، أو: روى عن رسول الله كذا ولكنه ضعيف.. لابد من البيان حتى ولو كان صحيح المعنى..

----------


## السهم الغائر

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي

----------


## السهم الغائر

ولكن من الشيخ ابن جبير رجاءا ؟

----------


## العواصم

ورد الحديث الشريف فى :
أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن عمر التجيبي الصفار أبنا أحمد بن محمد بن زياد ثنا أبو يحيى هو عبد الله بن أحمد بن أبي مسرة ثنا خلاد بن يحيى ثنا أبو عقيل يحيى بن خالد بن المتوكل عن محمد بن سوقة عن بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبد الله 
قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  إن هذا الدين متين فأوغل فيه برفق ولا تبغض إلى نفسك عبادة الله فإن المنبت لا أرضا قطع ولا ظهرا أبقى
مسند الشهاب:ج2/ص184 ح1147

----------


## العواصم

ورد ايضا الحديث الشريف فى :
أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ وأبو الحسن محمد بن أحمد بن الحسن بن إسحاق البزاز ببغداد قالا ثنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن إسحاق الفاكهي ثنا أبو يحيى بن أبي مسرة ثنا خلاد بن يحيى ثنا أبو عقيل يحيى بن المتوكل عن محمد بن سوقة عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :
إن هذا الدين متين فأوغل فيه برفق ولا تبغض إلى نفسك عبادة الله فإن المنبت لا أرضا قطع ولا ظهرا أبقى 
هكذا رواه أبو عقيل وقد قيل عن محمد بن سوقة عن محمد بن المنكدر عن عائشة وقيل عنه عن محمد بن المنكدر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا وقيل عنه غير ذلك وروي عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
سنن البيهقي الكبرى:ج3/ص18 ح4520

----------


## العواصم

ورد الحديث فى فوائد أبي محمد الفاكهي (ص: 203)

57 - حَدَّثَنَا خَلَّادٌ، نا أَبُو عَقِيلٍ، يَعْنِي يَحْيَى بْنَ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُوقَةَ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ، عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، 
عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: «إِنَّ هَذَا الدِّينَ مَتِينٌ، فَأَوْغِلْ فِيهِ بِرِفْقٍ، وَلَا تُبَغِّضْ إِلَى نَفْسِكَ عُبَادَةَ اللَّهِ، فَإِنَّ الْمُنْبَتَّ لَا أَرْضًا قَطَعَ وَلَا ظَهْرًا أَبْقَى»

----------


## العواصم

وورد فى الفقيه والمتفقه للخطيب البغدادي (2/ 201)
أنا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ: عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ الطِّرَازِيُّ بنَيْسَابُورَ , أنا أَبُو حَامِدٍ: أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ حَسْنَوَيْهِ الْمُقْرِئُ , نَا أَبُو يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي مَسَرَّةَ , نَا خَلَّادُ بْنُ يَحْيَى , نَا أَبُو عَقِيلٍ: يَحْيَى بْنُ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ , عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُوقَةَ , عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ , عَنْ جَابِرٍ , قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِنَّ هَذَا الدِّينَ مَتِينٌ , فَأَوْغِلْ فِيهِ بِرِفْقٍ , وَلَا تُبَغِّضْ إِلَى نَفْسِكَ عِبَادَةَ اللَّهِ , فَإِنَّ الْمُنْبَتَّ لَا أَرْضًا قَطَعَ وَلَا ظَهْرًا أَبْقَى»
وَلَا يَنْبَغِي أَنَ يَسْتَفْهِمَ مِنَ الْفَقِيهِ حُكْمَ الْفَصْلِ الَّذِي يَذْكُرُهُ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُتَمِّمَ الْفَقِيهُ ذِكْرَهُ , فَرُبَّمَا وَقَعَ لَهُ الْبَيَانُ عِنْدَ انْتِهَاءِ الْكَلَامِ , قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: {وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ} [طه: 114] فَإِنِ انْتَهَى كَلَامُ الْفَقِيهِ , وَلَمْ يَبِنْ لَهُ الْحُكْمُ سَأَلَهُ عَنْهُ حِينَئِذٍ , فَإِنَّ شِفَاءَ الْعِيِّ السُّؤَالُ

----------


## العواصم

الحكم على المتن: حسن لغيره
الحكم على الاسناد : ضعيف

جاء فى تهذيب الكمال :
 يَحْيَى بن المتوكل العمري أَبُو عقيل المدني ويقال الكوفي الحذاء الضرير صاحب بهية مولى العمريين
 وهو ضعيف 
روى له الامام مسلم فى مقدمة كتابة 
والامام ابو داود

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

معنى حديث: (المنبت لا أرضا قطع ...).
ما معنى الحديث الشريف "إن المنبت لا أرضا قطع و لا ظهرا أبقى"

الإجابــة:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
فيقول العجلوني في "كشف الخفاء": المنبت لا أرضا قطع، ولا ظهرا أبقى. رواه البزار والحاكم في علومه، و البيهقي وابن طاهر وأبو نعيم والقضاعي والعسكري والخطابي في العزلة عن جابر مرفوعا بلفظ: إن هذا الدين متين، فأوغل فيه برفق، ولا تبغض إلى نفسك عبادة الله، فإن المنبت لا أرضا قطع، ولا ظهرا أبقى. 
واختلف في إرساله ووصله، ورجح البخاري في تاريخه الإرسال، وأخرجه البيهقي أيضًا والعسكري عن عمرو بن العاص رفعه، لكن بلفظ "فإن المنبت لا سفرا قطع، ولا ظهرًا أبقى"، وزاد: "فاعمل عمل امرئ يظن أن لن يموت أبدًا، واحذر حذرًا تخشى أن تموت غدا" وسنده ضعيف، وله شاهد عند العسكري عن علي رفعه: "إن دينكم متين، فأوغل فيه برفق، فإن المنبت لا ظهرا أبقى، ولا أرضا قطع"، وفي سنده الفرات بن السائب ضعيف، وهذا كالحديث الآخر الذي أخرجه البخاري وغيره عن أبي هريرة "إن هذا الدين يسر، ولن يشاد الدين أحد إلا غلبه" وروى أحمد عن أنس بلفظ "إن هذا الدين متين، فأوغلوا فيه برفق".
وقد أفرد السخاوي في الحديث جزءًا. انتهى.
أما عن معناه: فقد قال ابن الأثير في النهاية: وفيه: "فإن المُنْبَتَّ لا أرضا قطع، ولا ظهرا أبقى" يقال للرجل إذا انقُطِع به في سفره وعطبت به راحلته: قد انْبَتَّ، من البَتّ: القطع، وهو مُطاوع "بَتَّ" يقال: بَتَّه وأبَتَّه، يريد أنه بقي في طريقه عاجزا عن مقصده، لم يقض وطره، وقد أعطب ظهر. انتهى.
والله أعلم.


https://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/ind...d&amp;Id=39317

----------

